# Longest Glade and Steepest Glade in the East



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2009)

Within the Ski Boundaries.

What is the Steepest? I vote for Kinsman at Cannon or Thompson Brook at Wildcat(very narrow too.)

What is the longest? Everglade at Jay


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 29, 2009)

This may be niavity talking here, but how do you define glade?  Obviously not marked on-map trails because you mention Thompson Brook at Wildcat.  In that case, it could be anywhere on any mountain.  You'll have people saying, "There was this one time, at ___ Mountain, I don't know where exactly, but it was alot steeper than Kinsman."

But I'm not the best person to respond because I'm not that great of a skier, so I only ski marked glades.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, Thompson is not on the map, but it is marked by signage on the mountain.  I am talking within the mountain boundaries.


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 29, 2009)

dont know facts about it, but everglade at Jay is long and has a pretty good sustained pitch... steepest section i can recal right now would go to woods off National at Stowe


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2009)

There's a plethora in the Smugglers Notch/Stowe backcountry.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 29, 2009)

Longest? Problem with glades sometimes is that you could jump into on-map glades then ski variation and variation of it. Determining length can be a problem. Also, I lose my sense of time in glades. I guess I'm enjoying myself too much in there. That being said, Everglades sounds about right. 

Steepest? I tend to avoid overly steep glades. My legs have been wrapped around too many trees. The steepest I've actually enjoyed is Kitz Woods at Jay. That may be tame to some but I'd like to ski another day. Tightest I've been in are some unmarked woods in the North Peak area at Loon. I don't think I should have been there at all.


----------



## umby (Sep 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Yes, Thompson is not on the map, but it is marked by signage on the mountain.  I am talking within the mountain boundaries.



its out of bounds... there is a "you are exiting ski area boundary" sign right as you go into the access cut at the top of pole cat, however you do see ski patrol back there all the time on the better known cuts... but on the good stuff you never see anyone else (and they are steeper/tighter than thompsons).


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2009)

umby said:


> its out of bounds... there is a "you are exiting ski area boundary" sign right as you go into the access cut at the top of pole cat, however you do see ski patrol back there all the time on the better known cuts... but on the good stuff you never see anyone else (and they are steeper/tighter than thompsons).


 

Are you sure it says that? I do not recall it saying leaving the ski area boundary. Could be wrong.

Is does look OB on the trail map though.


----------



## umby (Sep 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Are you sure it says that? I do not recall it saying leaving the ski area boundary. Could be wrong.
> 
> Is does look OB on the trail map though.



yep, at the entrance right near the "cat" in upper polecat there is a sign... it may be a little ways in from the entrance so you can't see it from polecat. Maybe you go in a different way? there are several entrances to the goods back there.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2009)

I know the sign but do not recall it saying that.  I will have to look at it next time.


----------



## Edd (Sep 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Within the Ski Boundaries.
> 
> What is the Steepest? I vote for Kinsman at Cannon or Thompson Brook at Wildcat




KINSMAN!! (twitch, twitch)...who said Kinsman?!  Kicked my ass last year....shhhh...don't tell Kinsman where I am....

I've been tempted to take the Thompson Brook but I've never been with anyone who's skied it.  That sign does make it clear you're on your own.


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 29, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> dont know facts about it, but everglade at Jay is long and has a pretty good sustained pitch... steepest section i can recal right now would go to woods off National at Stowe









tasty Jay shot






]

one from stowe


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2009)

Edd said:


> KINSMAN!! (twitch, twitch)...who said Kinsman?!  Kicked my ass last year....shhhh...don't tell Kinsman where I am....



I've never skied Kinsman, but I hiked up the Kinsman Ridge trail last fall, which crosses Kinsman glades and follows it for a bit.  Holy crap did it look steep from what I could see!


----------



## Edd (Sep 29, 2009)

From a TR last season.  Kinsman pics on page 2.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/50289-cannon-26feb09.html


----------



## umby (Sep 29, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> tasty Jay shot



that looks amazing...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2009)

Edd said:


> KINSMAN!! (twitch, twitch)...who said Kinsman?! Kicked my ass last year....shhhh...don't tell Kinsman where I am....
> 
> I've been tempted to take the Thompson Brook but I've never been with anyone who's skied it. That sign does make it clear you're on your own.


 

Kinsman is 1200 to 1300' of constant vertical.


----------



## JD (Sep 29, 2009)

Pipeline's a doozy.  Definitely steep.  Kitchen wall from the top as well.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## riverc0il (Sep 29, 2009)

Kinsman Glade (or DJs Tramline which Cannon technically has labeled as a glade due to its first short treed pitch) is the steepest and longest on map glade in New England. Steepest within boundary? Yea right, like I am going to answer that one. There are steeper and longer within boundary for sure but I ain't saying where.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Kinsman Glade (or DJs Tramline which Cannon technically has labeled as a glade due to its first short treed pitch) is the steepest and longest on map glade in New England. Steepest within boundary? Yea right, like I am going to answer that one. There are steeper and longer within boundary for sure but I ain't saying where.


 

Tramline is not rellay a glade IMO. Name the resort though.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 1, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Kinsman Glade (or DJs Tramline which Cannon technically has labeled as a glade due to its first short treed pitch) is the steepest and longest on map glade in New England. Steepest within boundary? Yea right, like I am going to answer that one. There are steeper and longer within boundary for sure but I ain't saying where.



Sorry Steve,but DJ's Tramline is the tramline.Kinsman Glade runs south of the drainage towards the Old Man.Look at their trailmap and you will see it clearly marked.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> Sorry Steve,but DJ's Tramline is the tramline.Kinsman Glade runs south of the drainage towards the Old Man.Look at their trailmap and you will see it clearly marked.


 

He is right. It is listed under Glades.

*glade*





*Peregrine Parkway Glade*Closed



*Snowmakers' Glade*Closed



*Robin's Nest Glade*Closed



*Banshee Glade*Closed



*Echo Woods Glade*Closed



*Mushroom Glade*Closed



*Global Warming Glade*Closed



*Go Green Glade*Closed



*Lost Boys Glade*Closed



*Kinsman Glade*Closed



*Lakeview Glade*Closed



*DJ's Tramline*Closed



*Turnpike Glade*Closed


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> Sorry Steve,but DJ's Tramline is the tramline.Kinsman Glade runs south of the drainage towards the Old Man.Look at their trailmap and you will see it clearly marked.


Guys, cut me some slack. I know what the Tramline is and I know that 75 vertical feet of tree skiing does not make it a glade. I was just saying that is what Cannon labels it because of the initial tree section. Lame. It lets Cannon say "100% of trails open" far more often than if they included it as a non-gladed trail, so I understand the marketing perspective.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Guys, cut me some slack. I know what the Tramline is and I know that 75 vertical feet of tree skiing does not make it a glade. I was just saying that is what Cannon labels it because of the initial tree section. Lame. It lets Cannon say "100% of trails open" far more often than if they included it as a non-gladed trail, so I understand the marketing perspective.


 
I agreed with you after looking at the trail report section.
You did not answer my question, though.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tram @ Cannon: 2,021 vertical feet, 5,349 feet in length
Burnt Ridge Quad @ Gore: 1,437 vertical feet, 6,096 feet in length 

Kinsman Starts approximately 1/4 of the way down the mountain (I estimate around 1500' vert and 4,100 in length for Kinsman).  Cirque Glades @ Gore start pretty much at the top of the BRQ (maybe 300' down horizontal, 50' vertical) and this year, extend all the way to the base of the Mountain.  Gore might have a point in calling it the longest Glade in the East . . . .


----------

